# Everything wrong with the 2000's



## CatParty (Jul 30, 2017)

man the early to mid 2000's sure sucked. Everything from the music to the soda to shit like bratz was fucking terrible. The 50's-80's were greta weren't they?


----------



## RP 520 (Jul 30, 2017)

CatParty said:


> man the early to mid 2000's sure sucked. Everything from the music to the soda to shit like bratz was fucking terrible.



Bratz dolls were the worst. Huge heads, tiny bodies, and they catered to assholes.

The computers were also terrible. Bonzi buddy and shit, man.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 30, 2017)

CatParty said:


> man the early to mid 2000's sure sucked. Everything from the music to the soda to shit like bratz was fucking terrible. The 50's-80's were greta weren't they?


As if I didn't already love you enough. Lel.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 30, 2017)

King n Yellow said:


> Bratz dolls were the worst. Huge heads, tiny bodies, and they catered to assholes.




Oh man imagine how gay a guy would be if he liked bratz


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 30, 2017)

All of the TV shows were shit. Can you remember how gay and big Lost was?


----------



## QE 757 (Jul 30, 2017)

@Onyx


----------



## CatParty (Jul 30, 2017)

Look at this gay man who loves bratz


----------



## The Valeyard (Jul 30, 2017)

Never forget that the Early 00's gave us the _Spider-Man_ and_ X-Men_ films, leading to the endless capeshit we endure to this day.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 30, 2017)

Literally everything was wrong with the 2000's.


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

CatParty said:


> man the early to mid 2000's sure sucked. Everything from the music to the soda to shit like bratz was fucking terrible. The 50's-80's were greta weren't they?


fuck u! 2000's was the best decade eva!!! 1950's-1980's suck dick!!!


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> Literally everything was wrong with the 2000's.


everything is wrong with ur comment


----------



## Positron (Jul 30, 2017)

The worst were those skinny jeans.  Jeans are supposed be wide and dangling to double as mops.


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

CatParty said:


> Look at this gay man who loves bratz


u r gay! 2000's rulez!


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Positron said:


> The worst were those skinny jeans.  Jeans are supposed be wide and dangling to double as mops.





Positron said:


> The worst were those skinny jeans.  Jeans are supposed be wide and dangling to double as mops.


wrong! 2000's was not about skinny jeans that is a 2010's thing...


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> All of the TV shows were shit. Can you remember how gay and big Lost was?


all of the 1950's-1980's shows were shit! 2000's 4ever!!!


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

CatParty said:


> Oh man imagine how gay a guy would be if he liked bratz


no it means his hetrosexual.


----------



## RP 520 (Jul 30, 2017)

Onyx said:


> all of the 1950's-1980's shows were shit! 2000's 4ever!!!



What about the 1990's?


----------



## Pikimon (Jul 30, 2017)

Realtalk the early 2000s are going to be regarded as that cultureless void of time where history books will summarize with a single paragraph labelled "Contributing Factors" before getting to the actual important stuff in history


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

King n Yellow said:


> Bratz dolls were the worst. Huge heads, tiny bodies, and they catered to assholes.
> 
> The computers were also terrible. Bonzi buddy and shit, man.


u r a stupid 2010's feminist!! 
Bratz are beauiful!
computers in the 00's was FAR better than the touchscreen crap from 2day!


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

King n Yellow said:


> What about the 1990's?


early 90's sucked. late 90's rulez


----------



## Positron (Jul 30, 2017)

Onyx said:


> no it means his hetrosexual.


No man who likes dolls is heterosexual.


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Realtalk the early 2000s are going to be regarded as that cultureless void of time where history books will summarize with a single paragraph labelled "Contributing Factors" before getting to the actual important stuff in history


early 2000's was the best era in human history


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Positron said:


> No man who likes dolls is heterosexual.


wrong! theres hetrosexual men with a interest in fashion


----------



## Positron (Jul 30, 2017)

Onyx said:


> wrong! theres hetrosexual men with a interest in fashion


Which fashion designer do you like best?


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Positron said:


> Which fashion designer do you like best?


Sharidan Jones


----------



## CatParty (Jul 30, 2017)

Look at this gay bratz fan


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

CatParty said:


> Look at this gay bratz fan


whateva bitch! Bratz r better than Monster High and all the 2010's crap


----------



## Positron (Jul 30, 2017)

This 1996 Christian Dior Barbie looks nice though

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/fb/a1/5d/fba15d06164389529ff5df50ae6c8de0--barbie-world-christian-dior.jpg


----------



## Pikimon (Jul 30, 2017)

Onyx said:


> early 2000's was the best era in human history



ew gross no, everyone was fat and had shitty houses that they lost a year later


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Positron said:


> This 1996 Christian Dior Barbie looks nice though
> 
> https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/fb/a1/5d/fba15d06164389529ff5df50ae6c8de0--barbie-world-christian-dior.jpg


it looks plain and boring...

this Bratz doll from 2006 look WAY better:


----------



## Positron (Jul 30, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> ew gross no, everyone was fat and had shitty houses that they lost a year later


Reminds me that the 9/11 attack happened in the early 2000s.


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Positron said:


> Reminds me that the 9/11 attack happened in the early 2000s.


9/11 is overrated... it means nothing really... theres so much war and terror attacks in the 2010's than there was in the 2000's...


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> ew gross no, everyone was fat and had shitty houses that they lost a year later


FUCK the 1980's!!!! U FAG


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 30, 2017)

@Onyx , what computer do you run and what phone do you use?


----------



## Pikimon (Jul 30, 2017)

Onyx said:


> FUCK the 1980's!!!! U FAG



Tbh things are much better now, everyone has iPhones and wears stylish clothes instead of the 50 variations of 1 shirt that comes in only 3 colors from GAP


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Vrakks said:


> @Onyx , what computer do you run and what phone do you use?


Dell 8400 Desktop from 2005 w/ Windows XP most of the time and my Nokia 6300.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 30, 2017)

Onyx said:


> 9/11 is overrated... it means nothing really... theres so much war and terror attacks in the 2010's than there was in the 2000's...



9/11 had better memes than all the attacks that followed put together.


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Tbh things are much better now, everyone has iPhones and wears stylish clothes instead of the 50 variations of 1 shirt that comes in only 3 colors from GAP


no 2010's SUCKS!!! Iphones SUCK!! 2days fashion sucks dick!!!


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> 9/11 had better memes than all the attacks that followed put together.


bc the 2000's was a far better decade over all


----------



## Positron (Jul 30, 2017)

Onyx said:


> FUCK the 1980's!!!! U FAG


Weren't you born in the 1980s?


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 30, 2017)

Onyx said:


> Dell 8400 Desktop from 2005 w/ Windows XP most of the time and my Nokia 6300.



Do you play any video games?


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Positron said:


> Weren't you born in the 1980s?


2010's are too 1980's... fashion and everything in the 2010's sucks dick


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

sometimes I play Bratz on my pink slim Playstation 2


----------



## QE 757 (Jul 30, 2017)

Onyx said:


> Dell 8400 Desktop from 2005 w/ Windows XP most of the time


your computer specs ? how do you avoid malware?


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Dr.Scrotem said:


> your computer specs ? how do you avoid malware?


theres still some anti malware bytes programs that support XP. Pentium 4 1.8 GHZ 2 GB Ram


----------



## Pikimon (Jul 30, 2017)

Onyx said:


> no 2010's SUCKS!!! Iphones SUCK!! 2days fashion sucks dick!!!



Also interior decorating now is much better than it was in the early 2000s

Early 2000s






Now





Things are much classier now than what they were in the 2000s


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Also interior decorating now is much better than it was in the early 2000s
> 
> Early 2000s
> 
> ...



early 2000's are better!! that early 2000's kichen looked FAR better! the 2010's one is too white and black and boring!  fuck class! bring back the 2000's now!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 30, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Also interior decorating now is much better than it was in the early 2000s
> 
> Early 2000s
> 
> ...


God, you're really gay.


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> God, you're really gay.


black  & white 2010's style is GAY!


----------



## Pikimon (Jul 30, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> God, you're really gay.



You just noticed this?



Onyx said:


> early 2000's are better!! that early 2000's kichen looked FAR better! the 2010's one is too white and black and boring!  fuck class! bring back the 2000's now!



How are you going to bring back the early 2000s


----------



## Positron (Jul 30, 2017)

2010s fashion is very elegant


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> You just noticed this?
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going to bring back the early 2000s



go have sex w/ boring 2010's stuff u r lame


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Positron said:


> 2010s fashion is very elegant
> 
> View attachment 255006


its BORING!


----------



## Pikimon (Jul 30, 2017)

Onyx said:


> go have sex w/ boring 2010's stuff u r lame



The 2000s sucked


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 30, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> You just noticed this?


No, but this time the faggoty just hit me like a truck.


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> The 2000s sucked


u suck. 2010's suck. go die


----------



## Pikimon (Jul 30, 2017)

Onyx said:


> u suck. 2010's suck. go die



How do you plan on bringing back the 2000s


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Positron said:


> 2010s fashion is very elegant
> 
> View attachment 255006


this doll looks far superior


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> How do you plan on bringing back the 2000s


just wait 10-20 years and the 2000's will make a comeback lolz fuck the 1980's and 2010's its all GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 30, 2017)

Onyx said:


> u suck. 2010's suck. go die



Yeah, well, unfortunately for you, you're in them.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 30, 2017)

Vrakks said:


> Yeah, well, unfortunately for you, you're in them.


:horrifying:


----------



## Pikimon (Jul 30, 2017)

Onyx said:


> just wait 10-20 years and the 2000's will make a comeback lolz fuck the 1980's and 2010's its all GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!



Actually the 2000s won't come back for at least another 40-50 years


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Vrakks said:


> Yeah, well, unfortunately for you, you're in them.


but I'm not buying 2010's stuff


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Actually the 2000s won't come back for at least another 40-50 years


u r wrong... bc u can see when a decade is 30 years ago it makes a comeback just like 80's did in the 2010's...


----------



## Pikimon (Jul 30, 2017)

Onyx said:


> but I'm not buying 2010's stuff



Have you bought any food in the last 7 years?

Then yes you have


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Have you bought any food in the last 7 years?
> 
> Then yes you have


well u did not understood what I meant... I meant I have not bought any 2010's eletronics or items at all


----------



## Positron (Jul 30, 2017)

2010 fashion is very innovative


----------



## Pikimon (Jul 30, 2017)

Onyx said:


> well u did not understood what I meant... I meant I have not bought any 2010's eletronics or items at all



Yes you have


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Positron said:


> 2010 fashion is very innovative


BORING!!!
this is cooler


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Jul 30, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Yes you have


no, I don't have eletronics from the 2010's...


----------



## Pikimon (Jul 30, 2017)

Onyx said:


> no, I don't have eletronics from the 2010's...



Prove me wrong


----------



## Positron (Jul 30, 2017)

Onyx said:


> no, I don't have eletronics from the 2010's...


You don't want to play this game?


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 30, 2017)

This was all that MylarBalloons guy?
Wow, what a twist!


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 30, 2017)

How were JNCO's a 2000's thing? I remember them being really big around 95-97, and they looked fucking gay even back then. If you were wearing them around 2001 you would have been laughed at pretty hard tbh.


----------



## Positron (Jul 30, 2017)

big baby jesus said:


> How were JNCO's a 2000's thing? I remember them being really big around 95-97, and they looked fucking gay even back then. If you were wearing them around 2001 you would have been laughed at pretty hard tbh.


Autists don't care.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 30, 2017)

ILoveMylarBalloons said:


> but I'm not buying 2010's stuff


What about 90's stuff tho


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 30, 2017)

I'll admit that while the early 2000's sucked in retrospect, they were still marginally better than the current 2010's decade. But given the fact that I was a kid in the early 2000's and that the 2010's suck balls for a lot of reasons not pertaining to pop culture (like ISIS and the refugee crisis), that doesn't mean much. Yes, the current era does kind of suck, but not as bad as our Bratz-loving sperg friend says. I'd rather have a computer from this decade than one from the previous one.

However, I'm pretty sure why the late 1990's/early 2000's seemed so cool to me at the time compared to today was because I was a kid back then and it's just the nostalgia talking. Everything seems better during your childhood. But you have to accept that the past is gone and it's time to grow up.

Every decade has good and bad. The early 2000's didn't have a lot of bad things we have today, like whiny SJW's and toxic social media. But it also didn't have a lot of good things either, like Wi-Fi either, at least not where I lived.

Mylar Boy doesn't get this. Also, Bratz dolls suck and any grown man who is this obsessed with Bratz is either autistic, a deviant, an effeminate homosexual, or all of the above.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jul 30, 2017)

ILoveMylarBalloons said:


> no, I don't have eletronics from the 2010's...



You don't have to lie Sam-chan.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jul 30, 2017)

What about the 20's?
Everyone smoked, it was acceptable to be drinking by 11 am, men wore suits, women raised kids, and the slang was hilarious.
Good times.


----------



## escapegoat (Jul 30, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Tbh things are much better now, everyone has iPhones and wears stylish clothes instead of the 50 variations of 1 shirt that comes in only 3 colors from GAP


Are pajamas and Wal-Mart graphic tees "stylish" now? Hmm.


----------



## BaissaTheSinger (Jul 30, 2017)

Bratz dolls looked like sluts


----------



## QE 757 (Jul 30, 2017)

Must be pain in the ass to browse modern websites with that 1.8 GHz Pentium 4.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 30, 2017)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> What about the 20's?
> Everyone smoked, it was acceptable to be drinking by 11 am, men wore suits, women raised kids, and the slang was hilarious.
> Good times.


Minorities knew their place, beating the gay out of people was acceptable, and you could still buy laudanum.

Though the 80's were pretty great, smoking pot meant you were one of the cool kids, doing coke meant you were connected and well to do, and the moral guardians were bumbling doofuses who's attempts to police and curtail others activities caused more people to take an interest in those very things they were crusading against.


----------



## Pikimon (Jul 30, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> Minorities knew their place, beating the gay out of people was acceptable, and you could still buy laudanum.
> 
> Though the 80's were pretty great, smoking pot meant you were one of the cool kids, doing coke meant you were connected and well to do, and the moral guardians were bumbling doofuses who's attempts to police and curtail others activities caused more people to take an interest in those very things they were crusading against.



Now the blacks and browns are taking all your jobs, the gays are always on the television box, you have to keep taking opiods to forget ya got no job and the those damn kids with their hippity-hop music keep walking on your lawn!


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 30, 2017)

The 2000's made so much shitty movies.
http://www.imdb.com/list/ls000023978/


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jul 30, 2017)

Everytime I think about the early 2000s, I remember these horrid things.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 30, 2017)

I sure as shit hated all those orangeskins back in the day. But lets be real, 90s and early 2000s were both cultureless voids. Hell, even the 80s was excessively normal compared to the decades preceding it. The past 10 years have sort of brought fashion and activity back... and I hate it.

edit: Actually, there is one thing about 2010s fashion that I like. Gotta love those leggings, if anything, rather than banning them we should make them mandatory.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Jul 30, 2017)

mid-2000s also had people who weren't truckers wearing trucker hats.


----------



## What a moron (Jul 30, 2017)

Shitty Packard Bell desktop PCs


----------



## What a moron (Jul 30, 2017)

Wrong thread lol


----------



## ADHD (Jul 31, 2017)

Dr.Scrotem said:


> Must be pain in the ass to browse modern websites with that 1.8 GHz Pentium 4.


Pentium 4s still make excellent supplemental heaters during the winter.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jul 31, 2017)

Yeah, lots of things sucked, but we did get lots of excellent PC games: American McGee's Alice, Black and White (the first one anyway), Longest Journey, Baldur's Gate 2, Heavy Metal FAKK 2, both No One Lives Forever games, Jedi Outcast, Deus Ex, Vampire: Masquerade, Siberia 1-2, GTA: Vice City, Freedom Force, Diablo II, I could go on.

Oh, and three of my favorite Joe Satriani albums: Engines of Creation, Strange Beautiful Music and Is The Love In Space? are also from this era.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Jul 31, 2017)

Best movie of the 2000's hands down!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0381707/


----------



## The Sultan of Oman (Jul 31, 2017)

You know what else we had in the early-mid '00s? Good Tony Hawk games.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Jul 31, 2017)

BaissaTheSinger said:


> Bratz dolls looked like sluts


Naw, this is the early 2000's right?  Sluts looked like this....


----------



## RichardMongler (Jul 31, 2017)

Nuff said.


----------



## Shokew (Jul 31, 2017)

I have nothing useful to add - the 10's were such a shite decade for everything. Anyone who tells me otherwise cam FUCK RIGHT OFF.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 1, 2017)

Kind of how we got Hair Metal package tours in the 00s (Poison/Motley Crue, etc.) We're gonna get a new wave of mall punk/goth package tours in the 2020s. Avril Lavigne/Simple Plan? MCR/AFI? I'm cringing at all the combinations in my head.


----------



## RichardMongler (Aug 1, 2017)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> Kind of how we got Hair Metal package tours in the 00s (Poison/Motley Crue, etc.)


The only thing sad about that is most of those guys are well past their prime and seeing them on stage is depressing.

At least Glam Metal used to be fun. Pop Punk was cancer from the start.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 1, 2017)

The 2000's were so shit that all of our problems are because of it. They managed to make another decade shit.

That's some real shitness.


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 1, 2017)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> Kind of how we got Hair Metal package tours in the 00s (Poison/Motley Crue, etc.) We're gonna get a new wave of mall punk/goth package tours in the 2020s. Avril Lavigne/Simple Plan? MCR/AFI? I'm cringing at all the combinations in my head.



Worse: I bet Train and Lifehouse are planning their County Fair Tour even as we speak.



Worse still: people acting like Coldplay is the second coming of U2. Think like, _All That You Can't Leave Behind_ era Bono. Only on like... Chris Martin or Adam Levigne. Or fucking Thom Yorke, maybe. Ugh. *shudders* The future is grim.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 1, 2017)

escapegoat said:


> Worse: *I bet Train and Lifehouse are planning their County Fair Tour even as we speak.*
> 
> 
> 
> Worse still: people acting like Coldplay is the second coming of U2. Think like, _All That You Can't Leave Behind_ era Bono. Only on like... Chris Martin or Adam Levigne. Or fucking Thom Yorke, maybe. Ugh. *shudders* The future is grim.


I live on Long Island, and a lineup like that playing the Jones Beach Theater is so common that they could pack in crowds on an off year, let alone a nostalgia tour.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Aug 1, 2017)

escapegoat said:


> Worse: I bet Train and Lifehouse are planning their County Fair Tour even as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Worse still: people acting like Coldplay is the second coming of U2. Think like, _All That You Can't Leave Behind_ era Bono. Only on like... Chris Martin or Adam Levigne. Or fucking Thom Yorke, maybe. Ugh. *shudders* The future is grim.



To this day I have a hard time understanding why so many people dig Coldplay. The singer sounds like he's gonna dose off at any second and their songs are full of musical commonplaces without adding any kind of unique twist to them to differenciate themselves from everyone else. No wonder they were sued so much for plagiarism (while I don't think all those claims are legit, it does come to show how cliché they sound). The only two early 2000s bands I like less are Arctic Monkeys and Fall Out Boy.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 1, 2017)

The 2000's were a dark age for music.

Though in my opinon, the 2010's aren't much better.


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 1, 2017)

I think it's the same impulse that fueled Nickleback: comfort in predictability.

Only, instead of of like, lame-o rock star cliches, it's pretty and inoffensively sad, I guess? Melancholy mid-tempo dad rock. The best part is that there were Coldplay knock offs. Aqualung. Jet. Snow Patrol. Omg, I fucking _hated _Snow Patrol. Just ugh. There were also all those dudes that were just another version of John Mayer.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Aug 1, 2017)

Syaoran Li said:


> The 2000's were a dark age for music.
> 
> Though in my opinon, the 2010's aren't much better.



Your really had to dig deep to find the really good stuff, and in those earlier years of shitty internet finding them was easier said than done.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 1, 2017)

ShittyRecolor said:


> Your really had to dig deep to find the really good stuff, and in those earlier years of shitty internet finding them was easier said than done.



This is true. But to me, a lot of 2010's "indie" stuff is just boring hipster garbage. Maybe it's just me, but I just generally prefer older music for some reason. Even the stuff most Millennials consider "Dad Rock" is stuff that I overall prefer to the music of the 2000's and 2010's.

I'm weird in the fact that I mainly listen to music ranging from the 1950's to the 1980's as a general rule (though I do like some 90's music too), mainly a mix of oldies pop hits, classic rock, classic country, and bluegrass.

Even the so-called pop trash of the 50's, 60's, 70's and 80's, while not great, is still fun and enjoyable to me.

Thank God I have the internet and can listen to all the older music I like at any time. That is the saving grace of the 2010's, in my opinion.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Aug 1, 2017)

Syaoran Li said:


> This is true. But to me, a lot of 2010's "indie" stuff is just boring hipster garbage. Maybe it's just me, but I just generally prefer older music for some reason. Even the stuff most Millennials consider "Dad Rock" is stuff that I overall prefer to the music of the 2000's and 2010's.
> 
> I'm weird in the fact that I mainly listen to music ranging from the 1950's to the 1980's as a general rule (though I do like some 90's music too), mainly a mix of oldies pop hits, classic rock, classic country, and bluegrass.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I can't stand most of that Brit Pop-aping indie garbage either. I am Kloot is one of the few bands from the genre that actually produces something musically interesting.

The big thing about popular music from decades ago is that even the most mainstream stuff was musically and technically a lot more complex and interesting most of the time than what you hear in the charts nowadays. Chet Atkins' version of Mr. Sandman was a huge radio hit in the '50s, and with its complex 16 chords and Atkins' one-man-band fingerstyle it makes songs like Pokerface or Umbrella seem positively primitive.

 Not saying you can't write a good song without virtuosity, otherwise I wouldn't like the music of Bob Dylan or Simon and Garfunkel, but there was a lot more musical dexterity and adventurousness involved back them, while recently charts are mostly about creating music to appeal to the lowest common denominator. You have to use the most cliché possible chord progressions and melodies to sound "catchy" and comfortably familiar, and at best the vocalist might show some signs of technical competence beyond the basics, with maybe a cookie cutter 4 bar guitar\sax solo thrown in the mix every now and then. The pool of musical ideas they're getting inspiration from is just progressively getting thinner and thinner, and even when a top-40 song does something a bit different it's usually something gimmicky and trivial compared to what a listener with a broader musical spectrum might be used to. Again, it's okay to listen to or like non-challenging music, but I think some blood transfusion into the mainstream music scene is in order. It really makes me appreciate the music of Guthrie Govan, Animals as Leaders, Rob Scallon, Bumblefoot or Dirty Projectors, who actually do interesting stuff that lays outside of people's comfort zones or might even break some new ground.


----------



## The Sultan of Oman (Aug 1, 2017)

You know, maybe it's just because I honestly don't pay attention to mainstream music at all aside from a couple reviewers, but I... don't really think the 2000s were that bad for music? Sure, the mainstream stuff was generally garbage, but I feel like (non-pop) punk and alternative hip-hop shined especially. There was a lot of good emo stuff beyond the standard mallcore bands, too... maybe that's all because of the general climate of things post-9/11. Or maybe I just play the Tony Hawk games too much.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 1, 2017)

I liked ska tbh.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 1, 2017)

Spoiler: The 2000s in a Nutshell




























Fuck this decade.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Aug 2, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


>


A millon times this shit. Fuck you George!


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 2, 2017)

Hodor said:


> I liked ska tbh.


Ska doesn't get enough love.


----------



## RichardMongler (Aug 2, 2017)

The Sultan of Oman said:


> You know, maybe it's just because I honestly don't pay attention to mainstream music at all aside from a couple reviewers, but I... don't really think the 2000s were that bad for music? Sure, the mainstream stuff was generally garbage, but I feel like (non-pop) punk and alternative hip-hop shined especially. There was a lot of good emo stuff beyond the standard mallcore bands, too... maybe that's all because of the general climate of things post-9/11. Or maybe I just play the Tony Hawk games too much.


Truth be told, some of the underground internet-only Hip-Hop during the early years was pretty fun. A friend of mine gave me a burned copy of one of these guy's album. Fuck me for losing it because, truth be told, discovering studio-quality albums online was a novel concept and "The Meaning of Artlife" by The Starving Artists appears to be a lost album. I've tried contacting their official email a few times with no reply.

Anyway, yeah, mainstream Hip-Hop from the late '90s to today's music is dreadful. It's hard to know what went wrong (lots of people blame Southern Hip-Hop, although no one's sure), but the rhymes get lamer with each passing year as do the beats.


----------



## Caesare (Aug 3, 2017)

RichardMongler said:


> Anyway, yeah, mainstream Hip-Hop from the late '90s to today's music is dreadful. It's hard to know what went wrong (lots of people blame Southern Hip-Hop, although no one's sure), but the rhymes get lamer with each passing year as do the beats.



Southern rap took over because the fans respect its authenticity. People were getting sick of all the lies and fake stunting coming from the rest of that community so they latched on to something different (in their eyes) even though it's been around forever.

A lot of mainstream rap from the 90s was great! Pac, Easy E, Snoop.. all great choices. And let's face it, whatever you like now wouldn't exist without those guys.


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Aug 3, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Spoiler: The 2000s in a Nutshell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck u 2010's lover.



Coleman Francis said:


> Southern rap took over because the fans respect its authenticity. People were getting sick of all the lies and fake stunting coming from the rest of that community so they latched on to something different (in their eyes) even though it's been around forever.
> 
> A lot of mainstream rap from the 90s was great! Pac, Easy E, Snoop.. all great choices. And let's face it, whatever you like now wouldn't exist without those guys.



some of the emienm 00's rap was good to.



Pepito said:


> A millon times this shit. Fuck you George!



fuck Donald J Trump he is all about the awl in his mouth...
Goerge W Bush was a great president.



The Sultan of Oman said:


> You know, maybe it's just because I honestly don't pay attention to mainstream music at all aside from a couple reviewers, but I... don't really think the 2000s were that bad for music? Sure, the mainstream stuff was generally garbage, but I feel like (non-pop) punk and alternative hip-hop shined especially. There was a lot of good emo stuff beyond the standard mallcore bands, too... maybe that's all because of the general climate of things post-9/11. Or maybe I just play the Tony Hawk games too much.



even some of the mainstream music was decent in the early 2000's but in the 2010's all music suck.



Syaoran Li said:


> The 2000's were a dark age for music.
> 
> Though in my opinon, the 2010's aren't much better.



really?
this proves u wrong bc 2000's was the golden era for music also the 1990's was good too but fuck the 1950's-1980's and 2010's!








RichardMongler said:


> Nuff said.
> 
> View attachment 255568
> View attachment 255569


fuck rock n roll it has always sucked anyway...


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Aug 3, 2017)

....


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 3, 2017)

Trump Loves The Awl said:


> fuck Donald J Trump he is all about the awl in his mouth...
> Goerge W Bush was a great president.
> 
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong, Trump is a braying jackass but George W. Bush was one of the worst presidents we have had in recent years. Regardless of whether you are liberal or conservative, the 2003 invasion of Iraq and the subsequent quagmire was a huge mistake and was one of the direct factors in the rise of ISIS and the Syrian Civil War (along with the Arab Spring of the early 2010's and a massive drought in Syria that damaged the Syrian economy and caused food shortages).

The fact that you are so blinded by nostalgia you think Bush was a great president speaks volumes about your intelligence (or lack thereof).

And as for music? That is a subjective opinion. Personally, I think the 2000's had terrible music and the 1950's-1980's happens to be my favorite era of music. But that is just my opinion and nothing more.

Seriously, this shitposting stopped being funny ages ago. Also, Bratz dolls are totally lame and a grown man should not be playing with them.


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Aug 3, 2017)

Syaoran Li said:


> Don't get me wrong, Trump is a braying jackass but George W. Bush was one of the worst presidents we have had in recent years. Regardless of whether you are liberal or conservative, the 2003 invasion of Iraq and the subsequent quagmire was a huge mistake and was one of the direct factors in the rise of ISIS and the Syrian Civil War (along with the Arab Spring of the early 2010's and a massive drought in Syria that damaged the economy and caused food shortages).
> 
> The fact that you are so blinded by nostalgia you think Bush was a great president speaks volumes about your intelligence (or lack thereof).
> 
> ...




Goerge W Bush rulez! fuck u! and all of that w/ Syria started when Obama was president anyway...

Bratz are beautiful!
FUCK NATURAL BEAUTITY!!! FUCK FEMINISM!!! GIRLS SHOULD WEAR MAKEUP AND DRESS GOOD!!!! FUCK 2010's!!!


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 3, 2017)

Trump Loves The Awl said:


> Goerge W Bush rulez! fuck u! and all of that w/ Syria started when Obama was president anyway...
> 
> Bratz are beautiful!
> FUCK NATURAL BEAUTITY!!! FUCK FEMINISM!!! GIRLS SHOULD WEAR MAKEUP AND DRESS GOOD!!!! FUCK 2010's!!!



Lol, calm down.

Obama sucked too, and he did little (if anything at all) to actually resolve the mess Bush made. Obama didn't withdraw from Iraq until very late into his first term, and he also didn't do anything to nip this whole Syria mess in the bud when he had the chance. If anything, Obama made things worse and a lot of his policies were just continuations of Bush-era policies but with a thin veneer of pseudo-progressive identity politics (especially in his first term). Really the only thing that separates Obama's policies from Bush's is the Affordable Healthcare Act. In terms of foreign policies and the abuse of executive orders, Obama was just another Neocon in sheep's clothing, just like Hillary.

Clinton sucked, Bush sucked, Obama sucked, and Trump will probably suck by the time his first term is up. Same shit, different day.

The Middle East was a clusterfuck to begin with, but the Iraq War only made things ten times worse and helped set the stage for ISIS.

Wait, why am I discussing recent history and world politics with an idiot manchild who plays with Bratz dolls and loves George W. Bush solely because of childish nostalgia? Fuck my life.

There's only one way I can wade through this much autism....


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Aug 3, 2017)

Syaoran Li said:


> Lol, calm down.
> 
> Obama sucked too, and he did little (if anything at all) to actually resolve the mess Bush made. Obama didn't withdraw from Iraq until very late into his first term, and he also didn't do anything to nip this whole Syria mess in the bud when he had the chance. If anything, Obama made things worse and a lot of his policies were just continuations of Bush-era policies but with a thin veneer of pseudo-progressive identity politics (especially in his first term). Really the only thing that separates Obama's policies from Bush's is the Affordable Healthcare Act. In terms of foreign policies and the abuse of executive orders, Obama was just another Neocon in sheep's clothing, just like Hillary.
> 
> ...



George W Bush was a good president deal w/ it! he had my respect but I can't trust Trump bc his a liar and a faggot
Bratz rulez!


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Aug 3, 2017)

Trump Loves The Awl said:


> fuck Donald J Trump he is all about the awl in his mouth...
> Goerge W Bush was a great president.


Uhm, I was talking about George _Lucas_, not Bush but whatever. You seem to be deep rooted in politics.


----------



## Positron (Aug 3, 2017)

So Mr. Trump Loves the Awl, don't you want to play this game?
How are you going to play it without 2010 electronics?


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Aug 10, 2017)

The only good thing about the early 2000s were epic historical/fantasy movies like LoTR and kingdom of heaven and pc games of the era


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 11, 2017)

Orkeosaurus said:


> The only good thing about the early 2000s were epic historical/fantasy movies like LoTR and kingdom of heaven and pc games of the era


And also, this game.


Spoiler


----------



## The Lawgiver (Aug 12, 2017)

2000s were shit I mean Jon lennon was fucking dead how shit can you get?




probably an amount greater than the length of Johns arms after he took this pic while smoking weed.


----------



## Zeorus (Aug 12, 2017)

The Lawgiver said:


> 2000s were shit I mean Jon lennon was fucking dead how shit can you get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



John Lennon is one of the biggest sacks of shit in rock & roll and I'm glad he's dead.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 12, 2017)

Zeorus said:


> John Lennon is one of the biggest sacks of shit in rock & roll and I'm glad he's dead.


John Lennon was a hero for standing up to the tranny menace and his music is loved world-wide.


----------



## MistressCaridad (Aug 13, 2017)

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/15/44/c3/1544c3df5f9e9067367bffd11fdd5bf0--look-alike-justin-timberlake.jpg 
Justin Timberlake's fucking nasty bleached to shit ramen-looking hair that inspired a ton of fourteen year old shitbirds to try the same style. Ugh.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 14, 2017)

It's a shame that Y2K didn't happen, otherwise we would've been spared the shitnness of the 200's.

lol even Google thinks the 2000's were shitty


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Aug 14, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> It's a shame that Y2K didn't happen, otherwise we would've been spared the shitnness of the 200's.
> 
> lol even Google thinks the 2000's were shitty
> View attachment 262790


This might count as cheating considering they make '70 style Hard Rock, but Airbourne is definately one of the better bands conceived during the 2000s.


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Aug 14, 2017)

MistressCaridad said:


> https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/15/44/c3/1544c3df5f9e9067367bffd11fdd5bf0--look-alike-justin-timberlake.jpg
> Justin Timberlake's fucking nasty bleached to shit ramen-looking hair that inspired a ton of fourteen year old shitbirds to try the same style. Ugh.


he looks cooler than 2010's hipsters.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 14, 2017)

Sasha said:


> he looks cooler than 2010's hipsters.




Hi sammy


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Aug 14, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> It's a shame that Y2K didn't happen, otherwise we would've been spared the shitnness of the 200's.
> 
> lol even Google thinks the 2000's were shitty
> View attachment 262790


because ur 2010's ppl r morons w/ a boner for 1980's crap!


----------



## CatParty (Aug 14, 2017)

Sasha said:


> he looks cooler than 2010's hipsters.




Only gays like him


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Aug 14, 2017)

CatParty said:


> Only gays like him


only a gay dress like a 2010's hipster.... infact 2010's fashion is gay.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 14, 2017)

Sasha said:


> only a gay dress like a 2010's hipster.... infact 2010's fashion is gay.



The 2000s are gay


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Aug 14, 2017)

CatParty said:


> The 2000s are gay


1980's & 2010's are gay


----------



## CatParty (Aug 14, 2017)

Sasha said:


> 1980's & 2010's are gay



Bratz are really gay


----------



## ILoveMylarBalloons (Aug 14, 2017)

CatParty said:


> Bratz are really gay


Monster high is gay


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Aug 14, 2017)

Orkeosaurus said:


> The only good thing about the early 2000s were epic historical/fantasy movies like LoTR and kingdom of heaven and pc games of the era


Don't forget that South park was a really good show around that time.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Aug 14, 2017)

Sasha said:


> Monster high is gay


Balloons are gay


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 14, 2017)

Sasha said:


> Monster high is gay



Mylar is gay.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 17, 2017)

TIME magazine thinks that the 2000's were the worst decade ever in all of Human History.









It's your word versus TIME magazine.


----------



## Positron (Aug 17, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> It's your word versus TIME magazine.


To be fair @ILoveMylarBalloons was Time's Person of the Year.


----------



## BurningPewter (Aug 17, 2017)

I remember watching music TV one day and it was hoobastank, puddle of mud, staind, and I was depressed, it was the first time popular rock was so bad to me.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Aug 17, 2017)

BurningPewter said:


> I remember watching music TV one day and it was hoobastank, puddle of mud, staind, and I was depressed, it was the first time popular rock was so bad to me.


Hoo boy, I used to have such a raging hate boner for Hoobastank as a teen. Dan Estrin was one of those douchey guitarists like Ian D'Sa: not only did he suck at playing his instrument, but he was insecure enough that he had to bash more skilled guitarists to feel better about himself. "Waaah, everybody who plays more notes than me is a soulless show-off!"


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 17, 2017)

ShittyRecolor said:


> Hoo boy, I used to have such a raging hate boner for Hoobastank as a teen. Dan Estrin was one of those douchey guitarists like Ian D'Sa: who not only did he suck at playing his intrument, but hw was insecure enough that he had to bash more skilled guitarists to feel better about himself. "Waaah, everybody who plays more notes than me is a soulless show-off!"



Those guys were the Nickelback of whatever the fuck they were.  At least they went away.  I haven't thought of them in years.


----------



## BurningPewter (Aug 17, 2017)

It was only recently I read that Coldplay, Keane, Travis etc were perceived as Radiohead influenced bands. I didn't get that at the time. I thought they were more like U2 or something, just background radio rock.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Aug 18, 2017)

The Valeyard said:


> Never forget that the Early 00's gave us the _Spider-Man_ and_ X-Men_ films, leading to the endless capeshit we endure to this day.


The Raimi Spiderman films hold up. Spiderman 1 and 2 is absolute kino.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Aug 18, 2017)

Lou Wrong said:


> I sure as shit hated all those orangeskins back in the day. But lets be real, 90s and early 2000s were both cultureless voids. Hell, even the 80s was excessively normal compared to the decades preceding it. The past 10 years have sort of brought fashion and activity back... and I hate it.
> 
> edit: Actually, there is one thing about 2010s fashion that I like. Gotta love those leggings, if anything, rather than banning them we should make them mandatory.


Wet look leggings are the best


----------



## BurningPewter (Aug 18, 2017)

Chaos Theorist said:


> The Raimi Spiderman films hold up. Spiderman 1 and 2 is absolute kino.



I still really miss the innocence of that time. Spider Man, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, Studio Ghibli - I miss the innocence of how it felt to be into those things at a time when the internet was just getting big, and I miss bonding with friends over those series.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Aug 24, 2017)

American pop music, along with a great part of European pop, was incredibly awful in the 2000s and remains shitty today. However, the downward descent began in the early 1990s, in my opinion, and not in the 2000s.

I'm _so_ looking forward to nostalgic people claiming this garbage was better than all the modern shit on the radio:


Spoiler: seriously, get a load of this 2000s bullshit


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Aug 24, 2017)

Guardian G.I. said:


> American pop music, along with a great part of European pop, was incredibly awful in the 2000s and remains shitty today. However, the downward descent began in the early 1990s, in my opinion, and not in the 2000s.
> 
> I'm _so_ looking forward to nostalgic people claiming this garbage was better than all the modern shit on the radio:
> 
> ...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2002_in_British_music_charts





a special Will Young insipid shit mention as well





I feel Atomic Kitten is the truest example of how banal pop music was/still is in 2002 before piracy and the reality popstar boom kinda hollowed everything out.  Pop music has always sucked dick, have you seen some of the seventies and eighties music? Utter garbage.


----------



## Reynard (Aug 24, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> TIME magazine thinks that the 2000's were the worst decade ever in all of Human History.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, I get the feeling. Most people say that whenever a decade ends.


----------



## TiggerNits (Aug 24, 2017)

Fuck nelly, his music was always moronic


----------



## cumrobbery (Aug 24, 2017)

The 2000s were sick


----------

